# Welche Dual Klassen findet ihr am bestern für den Krieger ?



## ChaosX (27. März 2009)

Welche mischung findet ihr am bessten und warum ?

Bitte zur besseren übersicht die klassen im post schreiben wie im beispiel.


*Beispiel*:

*Krieger - Priester*

Weil ...


----------



## Strix84 (3. April 2009)

*Krieger - Schurke*

Weil ...  				  				  				

...es die einzigste Kombo ist mit der man 2 Einhandwaffen führen kann. Viel dmg in wenig Zeit, mehr Vorteile kann ich bisher nicht wirklich erkennen aber das Gebotene reicht mir vollkommen aus.


----------



## eaglestar (3. April 2009)

Priester:

Du kannst Zauber unterbrechen! Könnte mal im Raid wichtig sein....sagte der WoW Schurke. ;-)

Guckst du... hier


----------



## Soidberg (3. April 2009)

Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann nebenbei immer mal wieder instant nen Feuerball kommen lassen.
Mobs pullen ist auch etwas bequemer und man kann einen Mob kurz stunnen.
Habs erst auf 15/14. Da kommen noch ein paar Nettigkeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da fühlt sich der Krieger ein wenig an, wie ein HoX in AoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shariko (5. April 2009)

*Krieger/Priester*

Weil diese Combo gut Schaden macht, Gegner pullen kann und sich noch selbst heilen kann. Hauptsächlich aber wegen dem Heilbonus sehr empfehlenswert^^


----------



## Archorus (6. April 2009)

Jupp, sehe ich auch so. Krieger/Schurke ist zwar auch ganz nett, aber der Heilungs-Dauereinlauf des Priesters ist einfach entspannender als das zweihändige Gemetzele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider wurde der Kampfmönch (Priester/Krieger) durch die Balancing-Anpassung ganz schön abgeschwächt, ist aber immer noch (bei weitem) sinnvoller als der Schurke/Krieger


----------



## zideas (13. Mai 2009)

HI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich bin find den krieger - schurke besser und ich liste mal en paar forteile auf

kann 2 einhand waffen tragen
ist schnell im angriff bewegung und ausweichen
kann wurfwaffen benutzen
hat nützliche buffs
hat nen skill durch den die gruppe bessere/mehr items finden kann

so mehr fällt mir grad nich ein 


[attachment=7607:275px_Bl...GreymonX.gif]


----------



## Strix84 (13. Mai 2009)

zideas schrieb:


> hat nen skill durch den die gruppe bessere/mehr items finden kann



"unverdientes Glück" ist allerdings ein reiner Schurke-Skill der sich demzufolge nicht auf den aktiven Krieger auswirkt.

Ich habe selbst einen Krieger/Schurke auf 50/39.

Vorteile: 
-genannte 2 Einhandwaffen, also viel Dmg in kurzer Zeit
-paar nützliche Selbstbuffs für aggresives und Defensives Verhalten
-Ein paar Skills die die Aufmerksamkeit des Gegners/mehreren Gegnern auf sich ziehen

Nachteile:
- immer noch etwas unbalanced, steckt für nen Nahkämpfer gefühlt zu wenig weg 

Fazit:
Mit allen Skills ist der Krieger eigentlich ein gut einsetzbarer Allrounder. Boss prügeln, Heiler verteidigen, zur Not auch mal den Offtank machen. Leider sind die ganzen Skills erst auf lvl50 brauchbar ausgebaut wobei ich selbst trotzdem noch bei einigen Boss-Aoe´s umfalle. In seiner eigentlichen Rolle kommt er also entweder (noch) nicht so wirklich bahnbrechend zum Einsatz oder ich mach grundlegend was verkehrt...nee, kann nich sein ^^


----------



## zideas (14. Mai 2009)

Sry mein fehler 

unferdientes glück is zwar trotzdem hilfreich aber is nur für schurke 
hatt ich vergessen


----------



## iller (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo ihr Römer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich bin ein 50/49 Krieger/schurke auf Loach

Die 2 x einhand sind so ziemlich der einzige Anreiz am ganzen Krieger/Schurken. Ansonsten würd ich am liebsten die Zweitklasse nochmal wählen. warum?

1. Es gibt klaum gute 1 Hand äxte
2. Skills bezogen auf eine 2 Hand Axt machen mehr Schaden
3. Als Offtank braucht man meistens Eh ein Schild falls es mal eng wird um die Priester net immer im Teamspeak mit "HEAL VERDAMMTE SCHEISSE" belegen zu müssen


Ach und wer gerne PVP Spielt sollte keinen Krieger wählen sondern eher nen Mage
Blitzschlag > Flammenstoß > Feuerball > tot ....

gibt zwar einen Eliteskill mitdem ihr euch 1 mal aus einer Bewegunseinschränkung befreien könnt aber der Cooldown hat auch 2 min also nicht so einfach.


----------



## Zigurd (29. Mai 2009)

hail ....

also es kommt sicher drauf an welche art des spiels man bevorzugt, aber ich bin da eher ein solospieler und das ist die kombi Krieger/Priester sehr vorteilhaft und ich bin z.z 40/36 und komm mit den "normalen" mobs sehr gut zurecht bis zu 4 lvl über mir ist es kaum problematisch und elite gehen so bis lvl38.
habe in den char bei der ausrüstung noch kein RL geld gesteckt und nur alles mit gold bezahlt, wenn man die resourcen von gewissen sets und ein wenig die günstigen aufwertungen halbwegs klug einsetzt, kann man sich ganz gut "aufstellen"
ich persönlich verwende ausschliesslich 2h axt, ist vielelicht nicht immer "klug" aber ich "liebe" 2 h äxte und das zieh ich durch,auch wenns manchmal viel aua gibt, aber dafür hab ich ja priester als 2nd, der tut dann schon etwas ;-)
auch wenn ich in gruppen unterwegs bin kann ich serwohl ne menge schaden machen, kann natürlich mit "echten" tanks nicht mithalten, aber wenn die gruppe sich versteht, geht da schon einiges, und zur "not" ist die heilung für die mitspieler auch nicht unwillkommen ....


----------



## druidemaik (10. Juni 2009)

hei 

also ich bin Krieger / kundschafter und ich bin sehr begeistert davon 

vorteile 1 die skills von kundi man mus net mehr zum moob rennen sonder kan den zu sich hollen
vorteil 2 die elitteskills sind auf 2 handwaffen ausgelegt
und 3 liebe ich es ein krieger zu sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belesdan (28. Juni 2009)

also wenn man allein unterwegs ist, ist es sicher toll mit dem priester als sekundärklasse sich heilen zu können oder mit dem mage zu casten. aber was mach ich in einer grußppe? bin ich nahkämpfer, fernkämpfer oder heiler? von daher scheint mir doch der schurke die beste wahl, da man dann nahkampfprofi ist.


----------



## Amenhotep (7. Juli 2009)

finde den krieger priest auch ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruppentauglich
alleine questen ist ein spaziergang
dmg geht so aber ganz passabel
teilweise pvp tauglich
und keiner glaubt dir das diese combo gut sein könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KeitoDark (5. August 2009)

*SCHURKE*

Ich finde die sec. klasse schurke am besten wegen der 2x 1h waffentechnik damit macht man guten damage und kann somit gut aufräumen da man eher als pri. klasse ritter eher tanken sollte.


----------



## Montecristo (19. August 2009)

*Ritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Der fehlt hier irgendwie noch, obwohl der doch auch gute Vorteile mitbringt! 


1. Rüstung verstärken gibt bis zu 55% mehr Verteidigung

2. Die Ausdauererhöhung schafft auch gleich mal zusätzlich passiv gut LP und def an

3. Mit heiliger Schlag+Bestrafung/Abrüsten lässt sich prima Zorn aufbauen und man kann immer als offtank und oft als maintank agieren

4. Eliteskill abwehrhaltung hällt ebenfalls ziemlich viel Schaden durch Blocken ab

5. Sowohl mit 1-H als auch 2-H spielbar(die Schildskills sind verzichtbar). Beide Varianten garantieren trotzdem eine gute dmg


----------



## schmolly76 (25. August 2009)

ChaosX schrieb:


> Welche mischung findet ihr am bessten und warum ?
> 
> Bitte zur besseren übersicht die klassen im post schreiben wie im beispiel.
> 
> ...


----------

